# EROL - Excessive Rule of Law



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

I have tried to read extensively about SHTF and TEOTWAWNI scenarios, but what I am most intrigued about, is EROL - Excessive Rule Of Law- Of all survival, prepper, and SHTF and TOETWAWNI subjects, it seems that this subject is the least written about or discussed.

I think it's a fascinating subject and with more and more anti-gunners, and liberals out there, and more and more assaults upon our rights (including 2A) it seems to me that the state or EROL is something that will more than likely come about more quickly than SHTF and TEOTWAWNI.

So, what I would like is to hear from as many of you as possible, as to what forms of daily problems EROL will cause, and what types of personal and public restrictions we will all be subject to in a society that is mired in EROL?

For instance; will we be told to hand in all weapons or we will lose certain rights?

Will we be encouraged to spy on our neighbors and turn them in if we are afraid that they are 'domestic terrorists' or 'un-american'?

Will we be unable to get our cars inspected or driver's licenses renewed unless we turn in our guns?

Will we be subject to illegal searches and seizures because some data base somewhere has a notation in it that we've owned a gun?

Will our employers get tax credits and advantages for turning us in for perceived crimes? Will we be unable to access our money in the banks without special permissions?

What hundreds of ways will we be hassled in our lives when the gov't just becomes so excessive that we live in an almost pure police state?

I've read nineteen-eight-four by George Orwell, and while it's scary, I wonder just how close we are?

I would love to hear everyone's ideas! and, thank you in advance!


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

"That government is best which governs least, because its people discipline themselves." Thomas Jefferson


Henry David Thoreau is another good one to read. 


I think our government today has its hands in way too many pies but thats our fault. When people want police intervention in every matter of civil dispute thats when you get some of the ridiculous laws that are on the books today.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Its coming....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I must see your papers comrades. You must have your papers.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I dread hearing the words "Martial Law".

That's when the government can do virtually anything they want...and I believe that includes taking what they
want from individuals to resupply themselves (i.e. Food, Ammo).

Not a pretty picture. I am hoping that soldiers who are told to shoot civilians of their own country, will think long
and hard about receiving such an order and what they would do. I believe it would be a very bad day for everyone.

I am not enamored of the idea and may not find it fits my lifestyle or that of my family.

Grim


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

I offer the blanket apology up front. This may sound like a prick answer, but it is not intended to. Please see individual comments below.



DWSinTXS said:


> I have tried to read extensively about SHTF and TEOTWAWNI scenarios, but what I am most intrigued about, is EROL - Excessive Rule Of Law- Of all survival, prepper, and SHTF and TOETWAWNI subjects, it seems that this subject is the least written about or discussed.
> 
> I think it's a fascinating subject and with more and more anti-gunners, and liberals out there, and more and more assaults upon our rights (including 2A) it seems to me that the state or EROL is something that will more than likely come about more quickly than SHTF and TEOTWAWNI.
> 
> So, what I would like is to hear from as many of you as possible, as to what forms of daily problems EROL will cause, and what types of personal and public restrictions we will all be subject to in a society that is mired in EROL?


You/we already have lost most of the rights you outline; the government is just a lot more subtle about it than an outright confiscation or ban.



DWSinTXS said:


> For instance; will we be told to hand in all weapons or we will lose certain rights?


Do you remember the folks in Connecticut lining up for the mandatory registration of their modern sporting rifles after Sandy Hook? I do. Supposedly, if they did not they could be charged with a felony. That sounds like losing some rights to me.



DWSinTXS said:


> Will we be encouraged to spy on our neighbors and turn them in if we are afraid that they are 'domestic terrorists' or 'un-american'?


If you have been anywhere near an airport or any other public transportation hub in the last 10 years you have no doubt seen the billboards: "If you see something Say something."



DWSinTXS said:


> Will we be unable to get our cars inspected or driver's licenses renewed unless we turn in our guns?


Guns? Not yet. But I strongly encourage you to read up on the U.S. "Real ID" initiative. It will be a state driver's license but it will have to conform to the standards of the DHS. Furthermore, it will include a smart-card chip that will include any information the Secretary of Homeland Security deems necessary. He will not need approval from Congress or even the president to capture whatever information he wants. Only states that conform to the Real ID standard will be acceptable as a form of ID for cashing checks, riding an airplane, etc. It IS national ID without ANY oversight at all. Very bad stuff.



DWSinTXS said:


> Will we be subject to illegal searches and seizures because some data base somewhere has a notation in it that we've owned a gun?


You already are. There is a federal "No Fly List". It prevents you from flying on an airplane, but in many states it prevents you from being able to buy a gun too. How you get on the "No Fly List" is anybody's guess. Even the (thankfully) dead Ted Kennedy was on it. But there is no appeals process set up to be able to get off it once some damn government bureaucrat decides you should be on it.



DWSinTXS said:


> Will our employers get tax credits and advantages for turning us in for perceived crimes?


Employers do not get tax credits for turning you in, but they do get fined if they don't turn you in.



DWSinTXS said:


> Will we be unable to access our money in the banks without special permissions?


Have you made a deposit or withdraw of $10,000 lately? They ask you all kinds of questions, especially if it is a cash withdraw. Furthermore, if you own a business that deals in a lot of cash (convenience store or similar), and you deposits are just under $10,000, the feds come in and seize your entire account and YOU have to sue THEM to get some percentage of it back! Sorry, even if you are dealing only in greenbacks, your money ain't yours; it is theirs.



DWSinTXS said:


> What hundreds of ways will we be hassled in our lives when the gov't just becomes so excessive that we live in an almost pure police state?
> 
> I've read nineteen-eight-four by George Orwell, and while it's scary, I wonder just how close we are?
> 
> I would love to hear everyone's ideas! and, thank you in advance!


Sorry, I am not trying to be a prick (even though this probably sounded like it). But we passed the transition to soft tyranny at least 20 years ago.


----------



## Slippy2 (Mar 19, 2016)

Right you are my friend. Sad but true.



BuckB said:


> I offer the blanket apology up front. This may sound like a prick answer, but it is not intended to. Please see individual comments below.
> 
> You/we already have lost most of the rights you outline; the government is just a lot more subtle about it than an outright confiscation or ban.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BuckB said:


> I offer the blanket apology up front. This may sound like a prick answer, but it is not intended to. Please see individual comments below.
> 
> You/we already have lost most of the rights you outline; the government is just a lot more subtle about it than an outright confiscation or ban.
> 
> ...


Not a prick answer. Just straight between the eyes reality. I came to this basic conclusion some years back. I like the term " Soft Tyranny". Why take at gunpoint what people will freely give for a candy bar. Eventually, I have no doubt that they will resort to gunpoint tactics.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Not a prick answer. Just straight between the eyes reality. I came to this basic conclusion some years back. I like the term " Soft Tyranny". Why take at gunpoint what people will freely give for a candy bar. Eventually, I have no doubt that they will resort to gunpoint tactics.


Of course they will resort to gunpoint when folks quit giving up their freedoms willingly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

BuckB said:


> Of course they will resort to gunpoint when folks quit giving up their freedoms willingly.


That day may be coming sooner then people think.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I think martial law scenario might be the most challenging, over time as society breaks down, we not only have to feed and clothe ourselves,but we have the (government) element to deal with.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess I agree with Buck, but I'd like to add that there are ALREADY so many laws, that if they began strictly enforcing the ones we have, it would be excessive.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a tough topic. BuckB your response is fantastic. 

There was a movie being made about marial law in the US and the producer or director or the writer or maybe all the same guy wound up dead. I dont know the details. I think the movie was called Grey State. I was keeping my eye out for its release. 

The premise behind this movie is exactly what is being discussed here in this thread. 

If the US spirals to civil war again - this time against itself - the openening certain other groups have been waiting for will present itself and add to the chaos and at that point, well who can predict?


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

Very good post BuckB.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This is a tough topic. BuckB your response is fantastic.
> 
> There was a movie being made about marial law in the US and the producer or director or the writer or maybe all the same guy wound up dead. I dont know the details. I think the movie was called Grey State. I was keeping my eye out for its release.
> 
> ...


'Gray State' filmmaker and his family found dead in 'apparent murder-suicide' - Police State USA

BF


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Tis a good time to be prepared it could save your life. 

I think the govy hates the prepared mind body and soul movement because it remove control of the individual back to the individual and away from the govy.


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

No, BUCK B that was NOT a 'prick' answer. 

I am glad you pointed out all these things!
I don't know if you came up with that term 'soft tyranny' but it's an excellent way to describe the way things are.

The airport billboards and the info about employers getting fined is news to me too, so thanks!


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

Also, I was just wondering if anybody out there has any ideas regarding more tyrannical type gov't behavior that would screw up our daily lives (more than they already are) in a specific sense . . . such as being unable to do things we freely do now . . . for instance, the inability to buy groceries or any goods, using cash. . . or have severe restrictions put on us for crossing state lines, or buying gasoline more than 2 times in a month . . . odd, mundane things like that, things that some people do daily without having to worry about it, but suddenly the government is saying 'you can't do that' etc


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I think this sentiment is at least partly responsible for the mess we have in the upcoming Presidential elections. There is very little trust in the government yet people are dependent on government services. So we end up with candidates who promise any thing and everything and will probably actually do very little. Thus someone who can scream their head off, even if they have lousy ideas is suddenly popular, but in the end nothing really changes. Makes me glad I'm a prepper who is more able to take care of myself.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Traffic laws are a classic example of this subject.
I have police friends who readily state that many traffic laws are written so that Police can ALWAYS have a *justifiable* reason to stop you. It is almost impossible for you to drive for any distance without breaking some minor traffic law.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My pet peeve is DUI roadblocks. This is happening already. It's a huge intrusion into peoples privacy and freedom to travel. I realize drunk driving is a problem, but there has to be a better way.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Two things I have long considered as being THE problems in our law / law enforcement:

1. Liberal / demented butt holes getting their panties in a wad over things that should be handled on a face to face, . . . one on one scenario, . . . such as Jesus taught when one was offended. 

2. Lawyers, . . . hoping not to hurt anyone's feelings here, . . . nothing personal intended, . . . there are good lawyers I know, . . . but FAR TOO MANY of them will do anything for the $$$$$ and not give one hoot in the devil's hell how it affects things down the road, . . . or even all the parties involved. 

And of course, . . . those two things have contributed immensely to our overburdened court system, . . . laws that are not pages long, . . . but volumes long, and should be measured by the pound instead of the page.

And that doesn't say one word about "We have to pass this law so we can see what is in it".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Consider also the move to get rid of the 100 dollar bill and to also move away from cash altogether for the digital world. Through cards, they can monitor and restrict all transactions.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We need more and more laws as more and more people find it necessary to see how far they can push it. Also many laws have nothing to do with right and wrong . They are create to give one group power over another or as a way to have government enforce what they can not get on through negations. Examples are many OSHA and FRA regulations. They have nothing to do with safety but are a lot about Union power.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Ayn Rand said:


> The only power any government has is the power to crack down on criminals. Well, when there aren't enough criminals, one makes them. One declares so many things to be a crime that it becomes impossible for men to live without breaking laws.


.....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

BuckB said:


> .....


LMAO! I've never seen you at a loss for words..... or maybe in this case the use of restraint.

Was the restraint in the form of a white jacket with really long sleaves?


----------



## DWSinTXS (Nov 30, 2014)

warrior4 said:


> I think this sentiment is at least partly responsible for the mess we have in the upcoming Presidential elections. There is very little trust in the government yet people are dependent on government services. So we end up with candidates who promise any thing and everything and will probably actually do very little. Thus someone who can scream their head off, even if they have lousy ideas is suddenly popular, but in the end nothing really changes. Makes me glad I'm a prepper who is more able to take care of myself.


The past 20 years I've been saying this: It does NOT matter who gets elected because several things will always happen. . . .taxes will always go UP. . . .income will go DOWN, cost of living will go UP, quality of life will go DOWN. . . and both sides will blame the other. . .and the common man will get screwed


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

DWSinTXS said:


> The past 20 years I've been saying this: It does NOT matter who gets elected because several things will always happen. . . .taxes will always go UP. . . .income will go DOWN, cost of living will go UP, quality of life will go DOWN. . . and both sides will blame the other. . .and the common man will get screwed


You are right. Until the reset and the guillotines intervene. Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose. (The more things change, the more they remain the same.)


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

DWSinTXS said:


> I have tried to read extensively about SHTF and TEOTWAWNI scenarios, but what I am most intrigued about, is EROL - Excessive Rule Of Law- Of all survival, prepper, and SHTF and TOETWAWNI subjects, it seems that this subject is the least written about or discussed.


I think for the most part preppers are law abiding people who actually support order and safety that government provides. Prepping is not an antigovernment activity. Although there are some preppers, much like there are people from all walks of life who may be. What constitutes excessive law, varies from place to place. While there are constitutionalist preppers not all preppers are constitutionalists. You can't pigeon hole preppers from any political background although there are some who try to dominate sites such as this to push the message. In fact people who do that have political motives, it actually isn't part of prepping. People are more so worried about a collapse of government than strong government.

There is a big danger in people taking away power from a preparedness movement by infilitrating and hijacking it into an antigovernment movement so people are powerless to take care of themselves. That in itself is the socialist agenda that should be feared. I think the whole police state basis has been around for a while definately from the New World Order, even more from 911, onward. However at the end of the day, North America is still much more free and liberal than other parts of the world who have much more socialized and traditionalist systems. The new world is changing of course it is gradual change, I think though the issue of police state legislative systems is more suited to a political discussion than one on prepping.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We have a lot to look toward this November ,, round and round it goes were it stops nobody knows ..


----------



## tombaxter (Sep 6, 2016)

The wise animal blends in with it's surroundings. If I had to live under excessive government and police control then I would pretend outwardly to approve of it. wave to the local enforcers, give them free cokes on hot days and tell them how proud I am of them. They will see me as no threat at all, treat me like any other crawler and ignore me totally. Then I could go about your business without fear of them snooping on me because they already know all they need to know about me. 

Jails and internment camps are full of people who stood up for what they believed in against overwhelming odds. If you're one of those types all I can say is, enjoy your stay in the internment camp.


----------

